
Women Who Changed Sci-Fi - edward
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/3NFWVm1zyTX6pFKkDS3MBFV/10-women-who-changed-sci-fi?ns_mchannel=social&ns_campaign=bbc_radio_4&ns_source=facebook&ns_linkname=radio_and_music
======
chiph
I would add Delia Debyshire - the performer behind the iconic Dr. Who theme.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delia_Derbyshire](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delia_Derbyshire)

------
x1798DE
I feel like it's a bit premature to say Anne Leckie has changed sci-fi. I
liked Ancillary Sword, too, but there hasn't been enough time to change sci-fi
in the last three years.

------
kleer001
... not quite elder enough just yet, but I would also add:

Mary Robinette Kowal - For her brilliant fiction and her work in podcasting
and fan/industry outreach.

------
dapramdeach
for me, Andre Norton

